# Nur noch Chaos beim ASV Hamburg?



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*Nur noch Chaos beim ASV Hamburg? *​​Diesen Eindruck gewinnt man jedenfalls, wenn man die neueste Veröffentlichung auf den Seiten des ASV  Hamburg durchliest.

*Wortlaut der Veröffentlichung:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

Aber damit widerspricht der ASV Hamburg nun Aussagen seines Präsidenten, die aber immer noch als gültig im Forum des ASV Hamburg stehen:
http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?p=99203#post99203


Tatsächlich scheint sich beim ASV HH also etwas zu bewegen. Aber Bewegung ist auch in jeder Konfusion. Eine klare Richtung ist jedenfalls und augenscheinlich selbst dem ASV HH nicht zu erkennen. Die Stellungnahme beinhaltet sowohl faktische Fehler, widerspricht Angaben auf anderen Seiten des ASV HH und ist in sich z.T. sehr widersprüchlich. 


Also pflücken wir mal auseinander:
*Die Einleitung des Dokumentes*
Schon in der Einleitung wird sich widersprochen. Dort schreibt man, dass sich für die im ASV Hamburg organisierten Angler durch die Erweiterung nichts ändern würde. Alleine schon eine Erweiterung ist eine Änderung auch für organisierte Angler in Hamburg. Es steht nirgendwo geschrieben, dass diese Erweiterung nur für Gastangler Gültigkeit hat. 


*Punkt 1 des Dokumentes*
Beschreibt richtig die Struktur des ASV Hamburg - was das aber mit der Sache zu tun haben soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht..

*Punkt 2 des Dokumentes*
Ist völlig irrelevant. Die Anmeldepflicht für Gemeinschaftsfischen ist unbestritten notwendig und sinnvoll. Das wurde nie bestritten. Lediglich der "Winkelzug" in den Veröffentlichungen im Forum, bei dem private Verabredungen mit Gemeinschaftsfischen gleichgesetzt werden, ist in allerhöchsten Maße bedenklich und wurde angeprangert - in unseren Augen nach wie vor zu Recht..

*Punkt 3 des Dokumentes*
Ist ebenfalls, sofern es sich um echte Gemeinschaftsfischen handelt, völlig unstrittig. Zwar hat der ASV HH auf seiner HP immer noch die alten Vorgaben stehen,
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/categ...schaftsfischen-an-verbandsgewaesser-anmelden-
aber etwas Verwirrung hat ja noch nie geschadet.
Des weiteren beschreibt der ASV HH in diesem Punkt Gemeinschaftsfischen aus Foren, vergißt aber die selbstgestellte Anforderung, dass jedwede Verabredung anmeldepflichtig sei soll, egal wo sie stattgefunden hat. 

*Punkt 4 des Dokumentes*
Ich wüsste nicht, wo jemand behauptet hätte, das Fischerreigesetz gelte nur für Angelvereine - falls doch, ist das selbstverständlich un unbestritten schlicht falsch..


*Punkt 5 des Dokumentes*
Vielleicht machen sich die Verantwortlichen des ASV HH einmal die Mühe, Ihre eigenen Vorgaben auf der eigenen Homepage zu lesen. 

http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/categ...schaftsfischen-an-verbandsgewaesser-anmelden-

Dort steht wortwörtlich:
_Zum Schutz der untermaßigen Fische ist nur das Angeln mit Haken *ohne Widerhaken  bzw. mit angedrücktem oder abgekniffenem Widerhaken* gestattet._

Peinlich einfach !!


*Punkt 6 des Dokumentes*
Kein Mensch hat je bestritten, dass es einen gültigen Beschluss des ASV Hamburg gibt, dass es kein Gemeinschaftsfischen auf Raubfisch geben soll. Wir haben nur gefragt, wie dann das sein kann:


> Laut Vorstandsbeschluß des ASV Hamburg darf man keine  Gemeinschaftsfischen auf Raubfische in Gewässern des ASV Hamburg veranstalten. Interessanterweise findet man aber auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg unter dem Punkt "Veranstaltungen" folgenden Termin:
> 
> 
> > *Königsangeln auf Raubfisch und Butt*
> ...



*Punkt 7 des Dokumentes*
Ist unstrittig, wenn es sich um echte Gemeinschaftsfischen handelt. Auch bei privaten Angelausflügen sind Fanglisten zu führen, es geht also keinerlei Information verloren. 
Der Informationsunterschied zwischen der Fangmeldung von 10 Einzelanglern und einer Gruppe von 10 Leuten wird nicht wirklich deutlich. 

*Punkt 8 des Dokumentes*
*Ganz in Fettdruck, weil von eminenter Bedeutung und auch nochmal per Hand abgeschrieben:*

_*Verabredungen die privat, vereinsintern oder in einem Forum erfolgen und kein Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Inhalt haben, sind seit Jahrzehnten üblich und nicht von der ergänzenden Regelung betroffen. *_

*Schon dieser eine Satz führt die ganze Diskussion ad absurdum. Um nichts anderes geht es den Anglern in Hamburg. Denn dieser eine Satz aus dem jetzt veröffentlichten Dokument ist gleichsam die Rücknahme des hier diskutierten Beschlusse aus dem Forum des SV Hamburg (welcher aber immer noch da steht und somit niemand weiß, was nun eigentlich Gültigkeit hat...), und hätte alleine ausgereicht, diese unliebsame Geschichte zu beenden. 

Private Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen fischen, ohne feste Zeitvorgabe, ohne über die Geselligkeit hinausgehende Ziele, ohne Teilnehmerlisten und Personifizierung der Teilnehmer sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen, auch wenn mehr als 10 Angler sich zum fischen treffen.* 

Es bleibt zwar immer noch der Sinn des Beschlusses offen, denn Gemeinschaftsfischen im eigentlichen Sinn waren schon immer anmeldepflichtig, aber sei´s drum. 

*Punkt 9 des Dokumentes*
Um das Chaos perfekt zu machen, kommt neben den Stellungnahmen des Präsidenten und der in Punkt 8 dieses Dokumentes in Punkt 9 nun die dritte (gültige??) Definition, was in den Augen des ASV Hamburg ein Gemeinschaftsfischen sein soll.

Voller Verwunderung muss man nun feststellen, dass hiermit erneut eine eigene Definition zum Begriff Gemeinschaftsfischen in den Raum geworfen wird, der Punkt 8.) entweder als recht hinterlistigen "Beruhigungstropfen" für nicht weiterlesende Angler enttarnt, oder man  widerspricht sich beim ASV Hamburg wider einmal selbst.

Zu einem Gemeinschaftsfischen gehören untrennbar eine feste Start- und Endzeit der Veranstaltung, sowie ein über die Geselligkeit und das reine angeln hinausgehendes, gemeinsames Ziel. 

Eine Teilnehmerliste aus einem Forum heraus ist weder möglich noch obligatorisch, da die Forenmitglieder dort unter Verwendung von Nicknamen ( das sind erfundene "Spitznamen" ) und weitestgehend anonym kommunizieren. 

Ferner bleibt nach wie vor die Fragestellung offen was geschieht, wenn statt der 6 Angler, die sich zum Treffen bereit erklärt haben, plötzlich die doppelte Zahl an Anglern zu dem privaten Treffen einfinden ? Oder der "einladende Angler" aus einem Forum gar nicht kommen kann. Oder wie weit ein weiterer Angler von der Gruppe entfernt sein muss, um nicht unbeabsichtigt dazu gezählt zu werden, und, und, und......



*Fazit*
All das zeigt schlicht, dass hier wieder - vielleicht mangels Kenntnissen moderner Kommunikationswege oder auch geltenden Rechtes, oder aus welchen anderen nich t nachvollziehbaren Gründen auch immer - juristisch bedenkliche und an der Lebenswirklichkeit vorbeigehende und sich dazu noch selber widersprechende Veröffentlichungen vom ASV Hamburg in die Welt gesetzt werden.



*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------

